# Nothing major, but it's a start



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

this summer i took a psychology class, and a large part of the class was getting in groups with random people and discussing various topics. to my surprise i found that i was very confident, outspoken, funny, assertive, and didn't feel anxious at all. i wasn't overanalyzing everything and just let my thoughts flow. i guess if it is in a group setting with a set task i fare better than just initiating and carrying on small talk. i know its not much but hopefully i can learn from this and improve my everyday social encounters.


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

congrats


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

that sounds big to me!!  Great job!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Awesome news! :banana Keep it up!


----------



## stace (Feb 2, 2005)

Good for you. I was never any good at group work in school.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

It sounds like a big step to me too. Doing well in a social setting (especially with strangers) is always big for us SAers. Nice job and good luck with the rest of your classes!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> i know its not much


I think it's quite *a lot*! Please give yourself the credit you deserve, dear SA friend! :clap

Star


----------



## slow_hands (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah thats really good! i hope i can get better at that kind of stuff when i start my new college


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beckjcream,

That is a triumph - not even a small one. I know I have struggled getting my point across in groups (meetings, etc.). It's great to read that you didn't have that problem!


----------

